# WIKIRI Diablo Order



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

So I have finally chosen and am anxiously awaiting to arrival of my WIKIRI diablo shipment next month. While I'm waiting I wanted to post some pictures of the frogs I'm getting and see if any experts had some guestimations as to their sex, quality, etc. I know they cant be sexed 100% yet but wanted to see what you guys thought. Thanks for looking.
I also attached some viv pictures.
~Photos of frogs courtesy of WIKIRI and their photographer.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

You just don’t know til you know about the sex. Congrats on the beautiful frogs! Hope they acclimate well for you. I’d suggest adding a few vriesea broms on the ground level to provide a hiding spot until the upper broms grow in.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

oldlady25715 said:


> You just don’t know til you know about the sex. Congrats on the beautiful frogs! Hope they acclimate well for you. I’d suggest adding a few vriesea broms
> on the ground level to provide a hiding spot until the upper broms grow in.


Hey thanks for the info I will definitely look into that. I knew deep down it's really impossible to tell right now but was hoping someone may have an idea lol. I was originally going for 2 of them but added the third on to have a better chance of a pair. I'm really excited for these guys. They are saying around March 19 for arrival date pending final details of course. Thanks for the reply I will definitely hunt out those broms.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Wow, these little devils are stunning! The old lady gave some good advise. These frogs need big bromeliads to trive well.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Those broms would be better mounted more vertically. As it is, they're going to twist toward the light and be less able to hold water (I presume you are hoping they rear tadpoles, right?). They will grow better and have a nicer shape if you point them up.

The frogs look beautiful.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Those broms would be better mounted more vertically. As it is, they're going to twist toward the light and be less able to hold water (I presume you are hoping they rear tadpoles, right?). They will grow better and have a nicer shape if you The frogs look beautiful.


Thanks for the heads up. Most of them are vertically mounted I just ran out of room lol. I got some wood this weekend I plan to incorporate so I will likely end up moving those two around and putting some vines in there. I'm guessing I will lose a brom or two anyway. I usually do. Yes hopefully they will eventually breed. I'm starting out with the hope that they survive their long trip here lol. I've been hearing they're very delicate and stress and seizure very easily. Fingers crossed I dont get that kind of issue and everything goes smoothly. Thanks for your input I'm pretty sure I'll end up rearranging things before they get here lol. I really struggle with broms keeping them in good shape anyway.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Those are large obligates and will need bigger broms, smaller neo's are great for pums but not so much for Sylvaticus and Histo's. There are lots of info out there for the broms to use to be successful with these species, plant them in the substrate or mounted on a piece of wood slightly above.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

markpulawski said:


> Those are large obligates and will need bigger broms, smaller neo's are great for pums but not so much for Sylvaticus and Histo's. There are lots of info out there for the broms to use to be successful with these species, plant them in the substrate or mounted on a piece of wood slightly above.


Thanks for letting me know! I have scoured for info on them theres plenty on pumilio but very little on sylvatica. I finally did run into a breeder or two but either people aren't saying they have them or they just dont have them. Not sure which. These broms were an Ebay find 10 bucks for 8 of them and they sent an extra one also. They are just pups still if that matters. Only the fireballs were listed as minis. I will search around some more though cant have too many broms right? Lol. I'm really excited for these guys. I am a bit nervous as I had one tell me theres didnt do well and one died a few months later. They said it had a seizure when it arrived and never really got better afterward. It hid so much by the time they found it again it was skinny and near death. I'm praying I dont have that issue myself. I have dumped a whole bunch of isos and springs in the tank already I'm hoping they populate enough they have some ready food if they dont come out to eat for a few days. Theyve got places to hide and I ordered another coco hut for them. Fingers crossed i have a better experience than the other person did.


----------



## jtherr (Nov 2, 2017)

Tory159 said:


> I had one tell me theres didnt do well and one died a few months later. They said it had a seizure when it arrived and never really got better afterward. It hid so much by the time they found it again it was skinny and near death. I'm praying I dont have that issue myself. I have dumped a whole bunch of isos and springs in the tank already I'm hoping they populate enough they have some ready food if they dont come out to eat for a few days. Theyve got places to hide and I ordered another coco hut for them. Fingers crossed i have a better experience than the other person did.


You might want to consider a true quarantine process where you can more closely monitor if they are eating and "doing well". It will also save you in the long run if they happen to have unwanted diseases due to being imports. I realize that you are only going to have one species in your new setup, but if an infectious process occurs, you will want that to happen in a quarantine setup not your newly designed terrarium.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

jtherr said:


> Tory159 said:
> 
> 
> > I had one tell me theres didnt do well and one died a few months later. They said it had a seizure when it arrived and never really got better afterward. It hid so much by the time they found it again it was skinny and near death. I'm praying I dont have that issue myself. I have dumped a whole bunch of isos and springs in the tank already I'm hoping they populate enough they have some ready food if they dont come out to eat for a few days. Theyve got places to hide and I ordered another coco hut for them. Fingers crossed i have a better experience than the other person did.
> ...


You are correct I do agree with what you're saying. This person said they were advised to go ahead and put them permanently in their home as moving them later could stress them further. I agree with you though. Seems like that would make more sense so they can be monitored closely. Seems something that small would be able to hide very easily and just like that be dead before you realized it. I do have a sterlite container I can use as a temporary home for them while they acclimate. And thanks again for the heads up on the broms. I was able to research the type I have and theres only one that gets decently sized like 8 inches. So I will be on the look out for some more. I will probably put these in my tinc viv since they dont utilize them anyway and hunt for some more that are bigger..


----------



## jtherr (Nov 2, 2017)

Tory159 said:


> This person said they were advised to go ahead and put them permanently in their home as moving them later could stress them further.


Certainly stress is a real concern and is not something to be taken lightly. However, zoos, aquariums and even exotic pet stores have to take quarantine protocols seriously otherwise they risk not only the animals recently acquired but other animals in their collections. I obviously hope in your case that your new frogs arrive happy and healthy, but sadly you don't know what you don't know and quarantine offers a security measure in that process. I would be more inclined to do quarantine as well because you mentioned you keep other dart frogs. I think they are some good threads on what makes a suitable quarantine tank and suggestion on length. Some quarantine time durations are super long and while that might be ideal, eventually if your new frogs are doing well, one has to take a leap of faith.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

jtherr said:


> Tory159 said:
> 
> 
> > This person said they were advised to go ahead and put them permanently in their home as moving them later could stress them further.
> ...


You are correct again. Quarantine is important wherever they go or whatever creature you have. Fish must be quarantined and to a certain extent new dogs/cats. My frogs came from the US and while these guys will be prophylactically deformed and given antibiotics who knows what other forms of things they're not susceptible to that my frogs would be just because of varying countries. That is after all what killed a lot of native Americans. Things were brought in their bodies couldnt fight off. I will examine what makes a good at tank. I know my tincs has a runt that had to be in QT for a while because it was so small they were afraid it wouldnt eat. They said 2 to 4 weeks I kept it in there about 8 to 12 weeks. It just stayed so small. It is finally growing now. And really kind of runs the tank lol. It is the most bold of the three also.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

To answer the two questions, I would npt quarantine these are not wild, and they are all going together in the long run. Quarantine, will only stress them more. Second sexing from that pic relatively impossible. Need a shot from above. That's why they make you pick from color primarily. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

daryl34 said:


> To answer the two questions, I would npt quarantine these are not wild, and they are all going together in the long run. Quarantine, will only stress them more. Second sexing from that pic relatively impossible. Need a shot from above. That's why they make you pick from color primarily. Just my opinion.


Thanks for the reply. The only really big reason I'd consider quarantine is to be able to visually see they are eating and doing doing wel l before they disappear into the main tank and I dont see them again for a month. They have plenty of micro food to eat . As it is though right now they only have the leaves and a few hides to hide under until the plants grow in that is. So they may be ok in there I should still be able to spot them periodically even in there. I may have to just play it by esr and see how small they are when they arrive. My tincs can still hide as big as they are lol. As far as sexing goes I figured wouldnt be able to guess that much considering their age. That's the only pics they offered right now. They just sent me a pdf file with pics of them all and I was able to pick the ones I wanted. Fingers crossed I picked well. At least get a pair out of them would be good and if I end up with an extra male I can probably always trade him with somebody I suppose lol.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

Just got word that the frogs have made it to the US and all arrived safe and well. Planned ship date is March 25 for arrival on the 26th. Will update once they arrive.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

Also I have updated my viv considerably adding several more plants, hides, and broms. Here's some pictures.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Tory159 said:


> Just got word that the frogs have made it to the US and all arrived safe and well. Planned ship date is March 25 for arrival on the 26th. Will update once they arrive.


Man, waiting is tough haha. I've been waiting for a couple of months for a Tesoros shipment due next month.


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

Best of luck, those are beautiful frogs. I was looking at getting sylvatica paru from UE this spring but it looks like theres not enough interest to do an order in canada. Jealous!


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

varanoid said:


> Tory159 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got word that the frogs have made it to the US and all arrived safe and well. Planned ship date is March 25 for arrival on the 26th. Will update once they arrive.
> ...


I know right! Even my bf is like when you putting frogs in this thing! Lol. Tesoros is next on my list...maybe next year lol.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

indrap said:


> Best of luck, those are beautiful frogs. I was looking at getting sylvatica paru from UE this spring but it looks like theres not enough interest to do an order in canada. Jealous!


Unfortunately I think people are more interested in the diablo right now lol. They didnt sell many of the paru here either. They gave me pdf of both and most of the diablo are sold the paru are still mostly full. I'm hoping they do well and are healthy and eventually maybe we can have babies.


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

Theyve arrived finally. Here's some quick shots I got before they dove off into the underbrush lol. All seemed well and very hearty and fat. Hopefully they all do well.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

And that's how you get everyone to be jealouse... 🙂


----------



## Tory159 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tijl said:


> And that's how you get everyone to be jealouse... 🙂


Lol sorry just had to share 😁


----------

